# CIC



## Gunner_Robertson (13 Apr 2004)

how does one go abouts become a CIC? You know like the trainning officer?   

I hope I posted this is the right fourm


----------



## 63 Delta (13 Apr 2004)

In order to become a CIC officer, you must find a corps/Sqn that will accept you on strength. From there you have to get a criminal record and an inhanced reliability check (credit check). Grade 12 or GED is a also a most. CIC officers will also be required to be interviewed at the local CFRC. Thats all I can think of at the moment, I dont think there are any more requirements.


----------



## Gunner_Robertson (13 Apr 2004)

well my cor. is new I pertty sure they‘d need the hand.. But what easy to get into CIC or reg. Forces what else dose a CIC do? just going to cadet 1 a week and thats it?  :warstory:


----------



## 63 Delta (13 Apr 2004)

Some CIC officers are also employed for other jobs. They may work full time at the Regional HQ as SO2 or SO3 (staff officer 2 & 3) and other admin jobs. Some CIC go to the Cadet Summer Training Centres for two months of employment, or work as movements officers for all the cadets. Also some are in the reserves as well. I know a guy who was an 2Lt in Air cadets, but also serves with the local reserve unit as an officer.


----------



## casey916 (13 Apr 2004)

I don‘t know how a CIC officer could be an officer in a reserve unit as the training is different as are the requirements for each job, now if it was an officer with the reserves volunteer to help the cadet corps, thats a different story, but it can not be the other way around.


----------



## MikeM (13 Apr 2004)

You also have to be at least 19.


----------



## Gunner_Robertson (15 Apr 2004)

Thanks for the help guyz...still think about weather to become a CIC or join the reg. froces


----------



## Excolis (15 Apr 2004)

just remember they are all commissioned officers, and you can transfer from cic to reserve, you have to do training but it can be done.  going cic to reg or reserve to reg, you havee to have a degree.  hope that helps too.

later guys


----------



## big_castor (15 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by 521:
> [qb] Some CIC officers are also employed for other jobs. They may work full time at the Regional HQ as SO2 or SO3 (staff officer 2 & 3) and other admin jobs. Some CIC go to the Cadet Summer Training Centres for two months of employment, or work as movements officers for all the cadets. Also some are in the reserves as well. I know a guy who was an 2Lt in Air cadets, but also serves with the local reserve unit as an officer. [/qb]


Just to add to the job list, you can also work at the Directorate of Cadets at NDHQ or teach to other CIC officers in your Region Cadet Instructor School.  But your primary function is your work at your local cadet unit, nothing else.  Thats what you‘re trained for adn that‘s what you should stick to for the first few years at least.

In Eastern Region, employment of CIC officers in Primary Reserve units is prohibited.


----------



## Excolis (15 Apr 2004)

it is impossible to prohibit a moc change.. if a cic wants to transfer to PRes they have to let them.  (go through the process at least)  but a CIC officer isnt allowed to work with a PRes unit as a CIC officer.  (if thats what you ment) they have to re-badge


----------



## Gunner_Robertson (15 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by hopefully airborne soon:
> [qb] just remember they are all commissioned officers, and you can transfer from cic to reserve, you have to do training but it can be done.  going cic to reg or reserve to reg, you havee to have a degree.  hope that helps too.
> 
> later guys [/qb]


A degree? in what? oh....God I have to collage! **** it..oh well


----------



## Gunner_Robertson (15 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by hopefully airborne soon:
> [qb] just remember they are all commissioned officers, and you can transfer from cic to reserve, you have to do training but it can be done.  going cic to reg or reserve to reg, you havee to have a degree.  hope that helps too.
> 
> later guys [/qb]


A degree? in what? oh....God I have to collage! **** it..oh well


----------



## Excolis (15 Apr 2004)

CDS???  inlighten me sorry.  and you dont have to have a degree in cic, but for PRes you should be trying to get one and reg as far as i know you do need one


----------



## big_castor (15 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by Intelligere:
> [qb] Not so, Hopefully.  I know of at least one CIC officer who is ATTACH POSTED to a PRes unit in Toronto.  We‘ve even had a CIC CDS before, remember. [/qb]


I was talking about Eastern Region. Central Region might have a different policy.  I‘ve also heard the "John DeChastelain was a CIC rumor" (actually that he transferred to the CIC to serve past the age of 60 since we retire at 65).  Anyone can confirm tha rumor ?


----------



## Eowyn (15 Apr 2004)

Also the CIC Officer would have to meet the recruiting standards of the Militia.  Our unit has a CIC Officer transfering and they had to write the CFAT.


----------



## cdhoult (15 Apr 2004)

CIC are members of the Reservers (Sub-unit thereof). They are commissioned, and it‘s just as valid as someone who graduates from RMC (Yes, I know more time/work/training goes into their degree at RMC, but in the end, the commission looks exactly the same).

The highest substantive rank you will be able to reach as a CIC Officer at this EXACT moment in time, is LtCol/Cdr, and that tends to be very rare, and I can only remember 2 cases where it happened:

1. Pacific Region RCO -- Usually a Reg Force LtCol post, however they were short, so they brought back a retired Reg Force Officer as a CIC Officer, and he is a substantive Cdr.

2. HMCS Quadra CO -- I BELIEVE is substantive...He was reg force Navy/Air, and retired as a Major. When he finishes his term as CO of Quadra, he‘ll be 65, and so will no longer be able to serve, so I believe they granted him a substantive rank of Cdr, so that he could collect pay incentives (He also isn‘t involved with units during the year).

Most Camp CO‘s are Majors during the year, and are only A/LtCol‘s over the summer.

Unless a CIC Officer is tranfering to a different MOC, I don‘t see why they would be attached to a non-cadet unit....especially in Toronto, where there are who knows how many cadet corps around.

CIC Officers cannot be posted to a Reserves unit, because how/why would the unit have them paid? Their MOC isn‘t relevent to their training, so I don‘t really see why it would happen....seems like a waste of funds to me.

Something that is done moreso on the army side than air and sea, is having "CIC NCM‘s" which is very bizarre, and doesn‘t happen too, too often in anycase. This happens if the NCM happens to be a specialist, has time-in, and the unit has an opening. To my understanding, it‘s not to be done often, and if a CIC Officer is incoming, and they would take up the slate spot that the NCM is holding, the NCM must leave or enroll CIC.

IPC‘s should be counted as time-in, this isn‘t altogether too uncommon. Rank is a bit different though, if you‘re transferring at a different rank....I know CIC Lt(N)‘s who went down to OS‘s, because they lacked a degree. You still need to meet certain requirements. While back in the day, the CIC used to be on a different pay scale, they are now on the same pay scale as reservists (as it‘s what they are), and depending on the MOC they are going to, may be able to keep their IPC. However, this is largely case by case, and depends on the individuals experience.

For example, a corps AdminO who is a Lt with 5 years in, and wants to be an infantry officer, probably would have a long road ahead....where as a CIC Captain who has 25 years in, 20 of them working at RCSU or NDHQ as a PAFO, wants to transfer to Reserves Public Affairs, might have a far better chance of retaining their rank/IPC (depending on what their other qualifications are).

The age to enroll CIC is actually 18, but this is rarely done, and sometimes it can cause controvery when you have cadets the same age. That being said, there is nothing wrong with it, and it has been done.

There are ‘full‘ time CIC Officers who work at RCIS (Regional Cadet Instructor School), RCSU (Regional Cadet Supper Unit), and NDHQ doing various jobs from training, to public affairs, etc. This aren‘t the easiest to come by, especially if you are a new officer, unless you have some sort of specialist qualification. I know the Regional Sail Lady for Pac Region was a "CIC Officer", but worked at RCSU(Pac) as a civilian (pay-thing), and I think she started working there before she was enrolled. She‘s also a Black Sail Instructor (highest level) with a lot of experience.

The biggest joke in the CIC I‘m told, is "Yeah, one night a week and the occassional weekend". All of a sudden when you calculate in cadet exercises, signing off CF-51‘s, getting funding, etc, it‘s a LOT more time, so it‘s not really the ‘easy‘ MOC. Like each one, it has it‘s challenges.

So how do you decide between Reg Force and the Reserves, CIC MOC? Well, it‘s apples and oranges to an extent. You‘ve narrowed it down to the Forces, but do you want a full time job or a part time job? The Reg Force has MANY MOC‘s, is there one that appeals to you, or do you want to work with youth part time, while having a career in another field?

You can always volunteer with a cadet unit as a Reg Force Officer. Many postings at RCSU and NDHQ (NCM and Officer) are Reg Force postings, so that‘s another factor to consider.

If you only want to join the MOC that requires the least amount of education, well....lol, not entirely sure you‘re looking at the right place   

Hope this all helps!

CH


----------



## primer (20 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by Squadron CO:
> [qb]
> 
> 
> ...


Yes that rumor is true.The CRA for the Regs and Res at that time was 55. For the CIC it is 65. Now its 60 for both Reg and Res.


----------



## Excolis (26 Apr 2004)

it is 65 for cic still though...


----------



## CI Dumaran (28 Apr 2004)

"The education level of the participants shows that only .8 percent of CIC officers have less than a high school education. 40.3 percent of the respondents have completed university studies â â€ from a certificate to a PhD. 5.5 percent of our population has completed graduate degrees."

A quote from the CIC Omnibus Survey.

It‘s rare to get in the CIC without university education.


----------



## 63 Delta (29 Apr 2004)

The CIC officer I was referring too was in the 
CIC (wore the air CIC uniform while there) and was also part of the local artillery reserve unit (wore the local artillery reserve uniform). Apparently he was given permission. I dont know any more. 

And about the fact that it is pretty hard to get into the CIC without a degree, Im guessing that is purely a regional problem, because in my squadron, all 6 officers do not have a degree, and many other officers are just high shcool grads. Many just age out of cadets, then sign up for the CIC. I know that in PAC region they are short by several hundred officers, so that could be why as well.


----------



## primer (29 Apr 2004)

Well the CIC is short by over 700 Officers across Canada. If you are Ret REG or P-Res and want to help the youth of CANADA contact there local Units in your Towns or City,they might need your help.

Cheers::


----------



## chalk1 (4 May 2004)

To all the CIC officers who frequent these dark coverts of the site: Is there anything covering job protection for a CIC officer who leaves his/her civvy job for summer employment at a training center? Or would you have to rely on the kindness of your employers hearts?


----------



## CI Dumaran (4 May 2004)

I‘m not sure, from what I have heard over the years there is the same protection for CIC provided for other officers of the CF.

I may be incorrect.


----------



## elscotto937 (4 May 2004)

There is no legislation in place for job protection of any reserve force, CIC included, who takes a contract and leaves his normal job. Probably, the driving force behind that is that all of these contracts are voluntary. And until we require reservists to go on active duty, I don‘t believe there should be.


----------



## CI Dumaran (5 May 2004)

Oh wait. I may be thinking about school not job protection...


----------



## CI Dumaran (5 May 2004)

Sorry I forgot to add...

The reason I thought that was because my old high school gave CF members special treatment when they are called to serve, volunteer or train.

we had a member of the disaster relief team get an academic omit for missed work.


----------



## primer (9 May 2004)

There is no job protection for the CIC Officer. We are the same as any other P-Res Officer,its up to your employer.


----------



## primer (9 May 2004)

There is no job protection for the CIC Officer. We are the same as any other P-Res Officer,its up to your employer.


----------



## CI Dumaran (9 May 2004)

Ooo... seeing double now.. LOL

Well, most employers are pretty good about these things. Just as long as your good.


----------



## mglasspo (18 Jun 2004)

To become a CIC officer, you need to be 18 years of age, no criminal record and be accepted byt a local cadet corps Commanding Officer, the legion, the Army Cadet League and the ACO (Acting on behalf of the RCO). 

You need to pass a medical exam and an entrance interview at the CFRC
You need to receive Enhanced-Reliability security clearance (cleared to view up to Protected B documents)

Also within the first three years of joining you need to take a Basic Officer Qualification course and either the Military Occupational Course or Junior Officer Leadership Course for your element, you must also have participated in SHARP, TREES and CHAP training, you now are almost required to have first aid (currently being phased in - a rumour on this one, but not a bad idea)

To become the training officer, you are appointed by the commanding officer. You usually have experience in admin and as a star level officer. Usually LTQ is a good course to have for this.

You cannot be in the PRes and CIC at the same time, what can happen is a member of PRes or Reg Force will volunteer their time with a unit.


----------

